# Random usless things you know.



## Brill (Mar 3, 2013)

my exs pin number is 1569
Cats can hear ultra sound
The vagina of dolphin simulates a blow job
Your earlobes line up with your nipples.

How about everyone else?


----------



## tm20 (Mar 3, 2013)

Crick was high on LSD when he figured the structure of DNA


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 3, 2013)

The plastic bits on the end of your shoelaces are called "aglets"


----------



## Estilo (Mar 3, 2013)

The giraffe's neck and the human neck contain the same number of bones. 
ESP and Schecter share the same owner. 
The top 3 to comment to this thread are Aussies .


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 3, 2013)

The circumference of a circle is the derivative of its area.


----------



## Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

84.7% of all facts and statistics are made up.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 3, 2013)

A Doors record (on Elektra) that has a red label is a first pressing. A second pressing has a tan label.


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

If you yank out one of your nose hairs, if you shed a tear, it will be out of the eye on the side of the nostril you pulled the hair from.

Also, disputing the earlobe/nipple thing....


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 3, 2013)

The nipple / earlobe thing is true.

Also: Some species of jellyfish can theoretically live forever.


----------



## kunalbatra (Mar 3, 2013)

A pizza with the radius 'z' and thickness 'a' has the volume pi*z*z*a.


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> The nipple / earlobe thing is true.
> 
> Also: Some species of jellyfish can theoretically live forever.


 

How do you mean? In lateral width across your body? I don't get it.

Also, if you call being a jellyfish "living"...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 3, 2013)

Put your fingers to your earlobes. Now with steady hands, lower your fingers until they are at nipple height. Your mind should be blown when you touch your nipples.


----------



## Atomshipped (Mar 3, 2013)

> The vagina of dolphin simulates a blow job


 
Who came to that conclusion, and how did they do so


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 3, 2013)

Atomshipped said:


> Who came to that conclusion, and how did they do so



fuckafin.org


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 3, 2013)

Its physically impossible to continue to urinate while you sneeze.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 3, 2013)

Atomshipped said:


> Who came to that conclusion, and how did they do so









Not taking the piss either


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 3, 2013)

"Stewardesses" is the longest word in the English language that is typed entirely on the left hand.

(assuming you use proper typing technique)


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 3, 2013)

octopus is one of the smartest living beings


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 3, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Your mind should be blown when you touch your nipples.



I don't know why, but this sentence made me laugh really hard. haha


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 3, 2013)

Adolf Hitler is mentioned more times than Queen Elizabeth II in Trivial Pursuit (older version).


----------



## Blitzie (Mar 3, 2013)

The Earth tilts at 23.5 degrees.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 3, 2013)

the original godzilla was female.


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Put your fingers to your earlobes. Now with steady hands, lower your fingers until they are at nipple height. Your mind should be blown when you touch your nipples.


 
Nope. 

I either have a thin wedge-shaped head (for stronger structural integrity and better aerodynamics) or a wide chest. 

Or both.


----------



## wilch (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a protein contained in chicken egg shells that is only produced by chickens.

So the chicken came first.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 3, 2013)

Relative to its size, the Sea Cucumber has the largest penis on the planet.


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 3, 2013)

Margaret Thatcher was on the team of chemical engineers that developed soft-scoop ice cream.

The guy that plays Gunnery Sergeant Hartman in Full Metal Jacket was originally brought in as an expert adviser, but was then asked to perform the role himself. He is also the voice of the plastic toy soldiers in all the Toy Story films.

Frequency Hopping Spread-spectrum (the wireless radio communications system used as the basis for modern-day mobile phones (for the nerdier of you, that's CDMA)) was invented in 1941 by actress Hedy Lamarr, famous also for the worlds first sex scene. The system was initially rejected by the US military, and was first put into use in 1962.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2013)

If humans were to have bird-like wings, we'd need chest muscles 6ft thick to actually use them.

Crocodiles and snakes can survive up to a year without eating.

Giraffes have muscles in their neck that slow down the upwards flow of blood, as it travels fast enough to rupture their brain.

Female hyenas have false penises, making them impossible to tell apart from males on appearance.

Chewbacca was based on George Lucas' dog.

The largest nuclear bomb ever designed was actually scaled down due to fears it could ignite the atmosphere of the planet.

Snakes are deaf, and only sway to the snake charmer's movement of the pipe as they are trying to focus for a strike. If the charmer stopped, the snake would strike.

Decades ago, women weren't allowed on safaris into the Congo due to fears that gorillas would try to rape them.

Dolphins can use echolocation to see internal organs of other organisms.

Tyrannosaurus had some of the most well developed senses of any predator, and was about as intelligent as a cat.

Triceratops had quills like a porcupine.

The largest jellyfish ever found was 36.5m long. A blue whale grows to 30m long.

The pistol shrimp shoots bubbles from it's claws, and for a brief moment the friction causes the water around it to reach temperatures near the surface of the sun. As a result, the shrimp can smash through aquarium glass.

Naked mole rats can chew through concrete.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 3, 2013)

> Triceratops had quills like a porcupine.









Sweden and Denmark have had more wars with each other than any other countries in history.

Ostriches do not actually stick their heads in the ground to protect themselves. If that was their method of self preservation, there would be no more ostriches.

Elephants are the most intelligent land animal.

And metal_sam beat me to it, but I was going to explain what aglets are.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 3, 2013)

Vampiregenocide's entire post gave me that reaction.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 3, 2013)

-the size of our planet in comparison to the known universe is similar in comparison of a virus in our solar system

-fungi are more closely related to animals than plants

-no matter where you are in CONUS, if you dig straight down, through the centre of the earth, you will never hit china 

-lake superior has enough water to cover all of north and south america in 1 foot of water

-the T-rex lived closer to today than Stegosauri ever lived to T-rex


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 4, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Tyrannosaurus had some of the most well developed senses of any predator, and was about as intelligent as a cat.



Note to self: if you ever go time-traveling, bring a laser pointer.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 4, 2013)

-Poop is 90% water.
-There are more bacteria cells on and in the human body, than human cells.
-The distance from the elbow to the tip of the middle finger is an old measurement called a cubit.
-The word slut has been around for over 600 years.


----------



## groph (Mar 4, 2013)

On the topic of bacteria, apparently the weight of all extra-human bacteria on/in the human body is about 3 pounds.

Kevin Heffernan, the actor who plays officer Farva in Super Troopers calls an elderly couple "chickenfucker" - this elderly couple are Heffernan's IRL parents.

Pork is the closest in flavor to human flesh

An hour long engaged conversation is about 10,000 words


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 4, 2013)

your forearm is the exact length as your foot


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> -The distance from the elbow to the tip of the middle finger is an old measurement called a cubit.



On the topic of arms:
-The distance between your elbow and your wrist is the same as the length of your foot.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Someone wrote a program into google so that for a period of time if you typed "French Battle Victories" it would retrn with "Did you mean: French Battle defeats?"


----------



## broj15 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Someone wrote a program into google so that for a period of time if you typed "French Battle Victories" it would retrn with "Did you mean: French Battle defeats?"



there is an old screen shot that floats around online of someone who typed "white people stole my car" but google is asking "did you mean 'black people stole my car'?". Not shop. pretty hilarious.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 4, 2013)

Not nearly as mind blowing as the others, and I'm probably the only one who hadn't thought of this until now, but in case of an emergency you can hear yourself playing by plugging a 1/4in headphones jack straight into your guitar -- *if* it has active pickups.

You know, since they have their own built-in preamp and all.

Not really usefull and it might drain your battery more, but I thought it was neat.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 4, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> On the topic of arms:
> -The distance between your elbow and your wrist is the same as the length of your foot.


The distance between my elbow and my wrist is about 10 cm longer than my foot


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2013)

groph said:


> Kevin Heffernan, the actor who plays officer Farva in Super Troopers calls an elderly couple "chickenfucker" - this elderly couple are Heffernan's IRL parents.


Apparently they had no idea what he was going to say either, so I'm sure their facial expressions are genuine surprise.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 4, 2013)

The word "lesbian" comes from an ancient island of Lesbos.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 4, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> The guy that plays Gunnery Sergeant Hartman in Full Metal Jacket was originally brought in as an expert adviser, but was then asked to perform the role himself. He is also the voice of the plastic toy soldiers in all the Toy Story films.




His part was also mostly improv.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 4, 2013)

Dolphins name themselves with unique whistles.

When the oxygen content of our atmosphere was higher, insects could grow larger. There were scorpions the size of cats and millipedes 2m long.

If spiders were larger than cats, they'd be the dominant species on Earth.

Some lizards have third simple eyes on the top of their heads.

Europeans have 5% neanderthal DNA.

Darth Vader was played by three different people. 

More people have been killed by mosquitos than in all wars combined.


----------



## SmashinWithTone (Mar 4, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Relative to its size, the Sea Cucumber has the largest penis on the planet.



I beg to differ, but whenever I do my wife just laughs


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 4, 2013)

Giraffes are the gayest animal, around 90% of them take part in homosexual activity.

Female lions in the wild rarely ever take part in lesbian sex, but in custody about 8% of them do.

Men have nipples because everybody is a female until the Y chromosome comes along, and the nipples develop before that happens.

Trey Parker, co-creator of south park, studied for a semester at Berklee before transferring to another institution, where he also majored in Japanese as well as music.

Emperor Hirohito was known for being very awkward in social situations.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 4, 2013)

This is my first post in this thread.


----------



## XEN (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe not so useless...
- pressing on your upper lip right under your nose will get rid of the urge to sneeze
- if your finger touches something hot enough to burn you, quickly pinch your earlobe with it - the heat will dissipate and you will not suffer a burn
- a spoonful of peanut butter will (usually) stop a bad case of hiccups


----------



## Basti (Mar 4, 2013)

- When Joker blows up the hospital in the second Batman movie, the delay was an actual mistake and Heat Ledger just went along with it. 
- An ancient tribal legend tells the story of how their ancestors split into those who wanted to go and explore the world and those who were happy to keep living with what little they had. In simple terms that pretty much happened as we all share that same gene. 
- Psychology has the answers.


----------



## Thep (Mar 4, 2013)

www.reddit.com/r/TIL

you're welcome.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 4, 2013)

SmashinWithTone said:


> I beg to differ, but whenever I do my wife just laughs



Haaaaaaah.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 4, 2013)

When concrete dries, it lets out heat; if it can't let out heat, it doesn't dry.

As a result, the Hoover Dam was under such a heavy time constraint that it had to have a system of pipes filled with very cold water to absorb the heat from the concrete so that the concrete would dry.

Humans are born with 300 bones, but only have 206 by the time they reach adulthood.

Hershey Kisses are called kisses because the machine that makes them looks like it is kissing the conveyer belt.

When you sneeze, all your body functions stop, even your heart.



BlackMastodon's avatar trips me the fuck out.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2013)

^Excellent. 

If you are yawning, quickly touching your tongue will make you stop immediately.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 4, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Giraffes are the gayest animal, around 90% of them take part in homosexual activity.


But when it's time for them to actually mate, the males smack females asses with their faces to get them to pee in their mouths.

True story.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 4, 2013)

Part of the hippo mating ritual is that males use their tail to fling urine and feces everywhere. The better they do this, the more likely they are to mate with a female. True story.


----------



## Basti (Mar 4, 2013)

I know what you did last friday. It was random and extremely useless.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 4, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> If you are yawning, quickly touching your tongue will make you stop immediately.



Funny, it actually works 


If you are standing on the mountains and the conditions are right, you can see a lit match from 50 miles away.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 4, 2013)

An electron has approximately -1.6021766X10^-19 coulombs of charge.

Fuck you, Physics, for burning that into my brain


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 4, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> The distance between my elbow and my wrist is about 10 cm longer than my foot



Strange, same for me 

Well I knew that it worked when I was a teenager haha


----------



## guitareben (Mar 4, 2013)

3.1415926535897


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> Strange, same for me
> 
> Well I knew that it worked when I was a teenager haha


 
i'm 17 and there is still a 6cm difference.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are brushing your tongue at the end of a teeth brushing session, to get rid of the gag reflex, tuck your thumb under your index finger and squeeze hard while you are brushing. I have been doing this almost every day since I learned it and it works.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 4, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> Strange, same for me
> 
> Well I knew that it worked when I was a teenager haha



Derp, I'm an idiot haha. It's actually the forearm (on the inside of your elbow) to your wrist that's about the same length as your foot. 

On another note, the distance between your fingers outstretched, arms straight out to the sides fingers extended, is pretty much the same as your height.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 4, 2013)

ilyti said:


> If you are brushing your tongue at the end of a teeth brushing session, to get rid of the gag reflex, tuck your thumb under your index finger and squeeze hard while you are brushing. I have been doing this almost every day since I learned it and it works.



The real question is; does this only work with brushing your teeth, or can it be applied to "other" uses?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2013)

ilyti said:


> If you are brushing your tongue at the end of a teeth brushing session, to get rid of the gag reflex, tuck your thumb under your index finger and squeeze hard while you are brushing. I have been doing this almost every day since I learned it and it works.


Like the 'got your nose' type of thing?


And damnit, Jess, you had to take it there.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, like that. And I suppose it would work for other situations, but I think this is mostly for when you're brushing your tongue, not tasting something gross.


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> BlackMastodon's avatar trips me the fuck out.


 
HAVE YOU SEEN METAL WEBB'S AVATAR?!?!?


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> The word "lesbian" comes from an ancient island of Lesbos.



Yeah. And the women there used to cut off there tits so they could usr a bow.


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

^Just the right one if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SmashinWithTone (Mar 5, 2013)

They'd cut the right one if they were right handed, and the left if they were left handed. If they were ambidextrous, there husband started cheating.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 5, 2013)

A man produces enough sperm in his lifetime to fill a small swimming pool.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 5, 2013)

The platypus is not only an egg laying mammal but it also secretes blue milk through it's skin to feed it's young and is poisonous...

Also, I feel these are relevant, they may be a repost, they may be a little OT but I just think this is the right thread to share them in


----------



## flexkill (Mar 5, 2013)

MaxOfMetal likes trem wankery.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Yeah. And the women there used to cut off there tits so they could usr a bow.



Actually, that was said of the Amazons, a (legendary?) people of warrior women. It's probably a myth anyway, based on a folk etymology of their name (which in ancient Greek could be construed to mean "breastless").

The popular association of Lesbos with erotic love between women has to do with the Greek poetess Sappho, who lived on the island. She wrote about female lovers and may have been the mistress of a school or group of girls there.

Normally I'd insert a "/pedantry" tag here, but I figured I'd just leave it open for the rest of this lovely thread.


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> Actually, that was said of the Amazons, a (legendary?) people of warrior women. It's probably a myth anyway, based on a folk etymology of their name (which in ancient Greek could be construed to mean "breastless").
> 
> The popular association of Lesbos with erotic love between women has to do with the Greek poetess Sappho, who lived on the island. She wrote about female lovers and may have been the mistress of a school or group of girls there.
> 
> Normally I'd insert a "/pedantry" tag here, but I figured I'd just leave it open for the rest of this lovely thread.



Im pretty sure its not a myth that they cut off their breasts. My history teacher kept telling us about the island of lesbos and that they cut of theor breasts to fire a bow.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im pretty sure its not a myth that they cut off their breasts. My history teacher kept telling us about the island of lesbos and that they cut of theor breasts to fire a bow.



He's wrong. :-D

Yes, the story goes that the breast was removed to facilitate archery, but it was told about the Amazons (the women on Lesbos weren't warriors).

See, I knew that pedantry tag would still be needed!


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> He's wrong. :-D
> 
> Yes, the story goes that the breast was removed to facilitate archery, but it was told about the Amazons (the women on Lesbos weren't warriors).
> 
> See, I knew that pedantry tag would still be needed!



Lol i think ill trust the person with the doctorite in history over you 

On topic. Henti means pervert in japanesse


----------



## Rustee (Mar 5, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Part of the hippo mating ritual is that males use their tail to fling urine and feces everywhere. The better they do this, the more likely they are to mate with a female. True story.



How come when I tried this, none of the females at the bar wanted to mate with me?


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Lol i think ill trust the person with the doctorite in history over you



Ok, ok. I've only got one in philosophy.  








I'm still right though.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 5, 2013)

The story about breast cutting off is indeed about the Amazons not the island of lesbos. 

You need a new history teacher.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 5, 2013)

Rustee said:


> How come when I tried this, none of the females at the bar wanted to mate with me?



I dunno man. How fast were you flinging your tail, and by extension, piss and fecal matter? Velocity and presentation counts man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> The story about breast cutting off is indeed about the Amazons not the island of lesbos.
> 
> You need a new history teacher.


My high school teacher also said it was about the women of Lesbos. Maybe it's been lost in time which island of crazy half-titless women were trully half-titless, but we can all agree that it happened somewhere, a long time ago.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 5, 2013)

Often myths make their way into education. My science teachers used to teach us that certain parts of the tongue are responsible for certain flavours, which is not true at all.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> On topic. Henti means pervert in japanesse



*hentai


----------



## Murmel (Mar 5, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Often myths make their way into education. My science teachers used to teach us that certain parts of the tongue are responsible for certain flavours, which is not true at all.



God damnit, my entire life is a lie.


----------



## Basti (Mar 5, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> A man produces enough sperm in his lifetime to fill a small swimming pool.


Small? Speak for yourself, sir. 
   



Murmel said:


> God damnit, my entire life is a lie.


It's the bitter truth. 
*badumtss*


----------



## wilch (Mar 5, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> When the oxygen content of our atmosphere was higher, insects could grow larger. There were scorpions the size of cats and millipedes 2m long.
> 
> If spiders were larger than cats, they'd be the dominant species on Earth.



I wonder what would happen if I grew some spiders in an oxygen tent over several months. 

That's crazy.


----------



## wilch (Mar 5, 2013)

If you do a frame by frame at the end of the first Resident Evil movie where Milla Jovovich falls off the table you get a surprise.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 5, 2013)

wilch said:


> I wonder what would happen if I grew some spiders in an oxygen tent over several months.
> 
> That's crazy.



The spiders in Australia are big enough.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 5, 2013)

wilch said:


> If you do a frame by frame at the end of the first Resident Evil movie where Milla Jovovich falls off the table you get a surprise.



Is that the bit where she's wearing naught but a plastic sheet? Cause I can probably guess what the surprise is


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 5, 2013)

You know you can just Google 'Mila Jovovich naked' and you can see everything right?


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 5, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> You know you can just Google 'Mila Jovovich naked' and you can see everything right?




Googling...


----------



## wilch (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, it was a random and useless thing that I knew.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 5, 2013)

I know ALL the random useless things.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 5, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> The real question is; does this only work with brushing your teeth, or can it be applied to "other" uses?



It can  That's actually the first time I've seen it mentioned in regards to brushing your teeth... 

Here's a random useless thing that popped up in my facebook feed today...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 5, 2013)

^ my mind is so full of fuck...



Loxodrome said:


> Lol i think ill trust the person with the doctorite in history over you
> 
> On topic. Henti means pervert in japanesse



*doctorate *Japanese


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

wilch said:


> Hey, it was a random and useless thing that I knew.


 
Random, perhaps. Useless? I think not.


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

Rustee said:


> How come when I tried this, none of the females at the bar wanted to mate with me?


 
Did you try slapping their asses with your face until they pee on you?


----------



## Dooky (Mar 5, 2013)

Uranus was originally called George&#8217;s Star.

Also, Uranus was the first planet to be discovered with the use of a telescope.


----------



## Rustee (Mar 5, 2013)

Rustee said:


> How come when I tried this, none of the females at the bar wanted to mate with me?





ghstofperdition said:


> I dunno man. How fast were you flinging your tail, and by extension, piss and fecal matter? Velocity and presentation counts man!





skeels said:


> Did you try slapping their asses with your face until they pee on you?



And that's why I love this forum.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 6, 2013)

orange juice and pork bellies are commodities like iron and softwood lumber


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 6, 2013)

Mexi said:


> orange juice and pork bellies are commodities like iron and softwood lumber



You can use those pork bellies to make bacon, like you might find on a bacon, lettuce, and tomato sandwich.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

I feel like my knowledge of Physics is only meant for me to determine the acceleration at which the poop flies off of a hippo's tail...


----------



## Dakotaspex (Mar 6, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I feel like my knowledge of Physics is only meant for me to determine the acceleration at which the poop flies off of a hippo's tail...



I almost cried from reading that.


----------

